# Some of my macro photos



## malloryw (May 14, 2012)

My 100mm is kind of new to me as of right now but I've been having some fun with it


----------



## Dracaena (May 14, 2012)

Original first one! Rly cool shot. Second one's not my thing


----------



## malloryw (May 14, 2012)

Dracaena said:


> Original first one! Rly cool shot. Second one's not my thing



Thanks! Yeah, the second one was just something random, nothing special.


----------



## kyrontf (May 14, 2012)

#1 is awesome, love the reflection.


----------



## 480sparky (May 14, 2012)

I doubt that's a real reflection.  Most likely, it's done in post.


----------



## jake337 (May 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I doubt that's a real reflection.  Most likely, it's done in post.



It could be real.  It seams the iris isn't in sharp focus and that the focus was(almost) on the reflection.


----------



## 480sparky (May 14, 2012)

jake337 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that's a real reflection.  Most likely, it's done in post.
> ...



I see a very shallow DOF on the eyelashes.  There's blood vessels in AND out-of focus... so how can the 'reflection' be as well?


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 14, 2012)

And the person behind the camera doesnt look like a "Mallory" to me. Could be wrong.


----------



## malloryw (May 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I doubt that's a real reflection.  Most likely, it's done in post.


Completely rel. I could email you an untouched original.


----------



## malloryw (May 14, 2012)

Honestly disappointed, I joined this forum today and I'm getting accused of that not being real? I'd state if it wasn't.


----------



## fokker (May 14, 2012)

Dracaena said:


> Original first one! Rly cool shot. Second one's not my thing



See I thought the complete opposite - I've seen loads of photos of closeup eyes before, usually with some sort of reflection or another, but the second one I really like because it's unique and quite beautiful in it's simplicity. The only thing I would change on this one is to crop out the little stick in the top right corner.


----------



## fokker (May 14, 2012)

malloryw said:


> Honestly disappointed, I joined this forum today and I'm getting accused of that not being real? I'd state if it wasn't.



Oh don't worry this is nothing, we're up to 5 pages already on the latest 'newbie who wants to become a pro' thread


----------



## camerateur (May 14, 2012)

fokker said:
			
		

> Oh don't worry this is nothing, we're up to 5 pages already on the latest 'newbie who wants to become a pro' thread



sooooo agree haha, that is nothing compared to some replies.

also don't take it personally , a reflection can be added after for an effect, it happens.
what would be insulting is if you stated, "no post processing, this is a real reflection" and then someone stated "yeah right."
hopefully no one would be so rude as to do that.


----------



## camerateur (May 14, 2012)

oh-- pretty pics btw !
new lenses are so fun.


----------



## 480sparky (May 14, 2012)

I'd love to see an explanation of how there can be two different focus points.

Keep in mind..... the 'reflection' is NOT as the same focus point as the iris in the eye.  It will be _twice_ the distance from the eye to the reflected subject.


----------



## malloryw (May 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I'd love to see an explanation of how there can be two different focus points.
> 
> Keep in mind..... the 'reflection' is NOT as the same focus point as the iris in the eye.  It will be _twice_ the distance from the eye to the reflected subject.



I really don't know what to tell you. The only thing I did to that photo was do some color editing in photo shop, it's absolutely not a fake reflection. And the focus point isn't on the reflection, it's obviously blurry. The focus point is on the eyelashes in the reflection honestly. The iris is a little blurry, as is my reflection. 
I used an external flash on my camera, point it at my friend, shot the photo and was extremely impressed. I have a few that were really blurry and then that one came out perfect. If you think it's fake, then keep on thinking it but it isn't. Like I said, I could show you a completely unedited, untouched version of this photo... in fact I think I'll post it.


----------



## malloryw (May 15, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I'd love to see an explanation of how there can be two different focus points.
> 
> Keep in mind..... the 'reflection' is NOT as the same focus point as the iris in the eye.  It will be _twice_ the distance from the eye to the reflected subject.






my blurry out-takes, as well as the one that i posted, untouched.


----------



## malloryw (May 15, 2012)

camerateur said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I stated that it wasn't a fake but I'm still getting told it looks fake. Oh well! Posted my originals. I know it's not the worst comment, I'm just kind of taken aback I guess because I didn't think it looked fake whatsoever.


----------



## LizardKing (May 15, 2012)

Love #1 and I do believe it's a real reflection! The only thing that's bothering me a little is that the ISO noise seems to be a little high... But I imagine that was needed.
Great shot!


----------



## Judobreaker (May 15, 2012)

The reason for this is because the iris is not located on the reflective surface. It is in fact slightly behind that surface.
Because you are focusing slightly behind your reflective surface (which in this case also happens to be opaque like glass) you get two focal points.
With a plain glass surface which hasn't been curved this would result in two focal points at the exact same distances from the glass, one in front of it and one behind it.
The surface of the eye is curved though. This messes up the distances.
Because of the curve your reflected focal point is moved way backwards, which is why you can easily get a person standing in front of the eye in focus while also getting the iris in focus.

Here's a quick sketch I made showing the reflections on a straight and a curved surface.







The more curved the surface, the further the focal point.
Theoretically, if you have surface which curves inwards instead of outwards, the focal point will move closer to the surface.


----------



## carlos58 (May 18, 2012)

interesting first shot


----------

